# Shake and Bake Electric Chair Video Question



## tillson-haunt (Sep 24, 2008)

I think many have seen this video, but if not:






Has anyone had a behind the scenes look at the mechanics involved? Looks like multiple cylinders at work. I'm mostly interested in the high-speed shaking. I'd love to start a 50+ page thread dissecting it similar to the Vortex fog chiller! 

Thanks!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

tillson-haunt said:


> I think many have seen this video, but if not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.deathlord.net/Electrocution/elec.htm here is a how to that gives you a very similar effect


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

Death Lords chair looks like a turtle compared to Shake and Bake. (no offense). I have the vid somewhere. He used a store bought timer to activate the solenoid, but only fires like every 1/2 second or so. To get that speed, you need some type of microprocessor like a stamp or something. The stamp will fire at like 10 times a second. In turn the solenoid pulses so fast, the prop prctically jumps out of the chair. You might need a special valve I'm not sure.


----------

